# Horoscopes / Astrology and Timing of Getting Pregnant with Next Child....



## BeingMe

We are trying to plan when to try to conceive our next child. I know
I don't want a child around Christmas or the New Year, which means we
try this month or wait till May to try.
I found a website that allows you to search the how well your current
child and future child would be together based on their signs. It
also gives you one where you can put in you and your spouses signs
and it tells you which month/sign would be best for this year. Both
things said that February is a bad month to try and we should wait
till May. All this is fine except i kinda wanted my kids more toward
3 years apart rather han 4 years. I know that's kinda silly but it's
just me.
So I'm wondering, what do you think about horoscopes and what I've
found out? Do you think I should ignore it, or is there truth to it?
Here's the site..
http://tarot.com/family/parenting/baby-compat.php
Here's our results..
http://tarot.com/family/parenting/baby-compat.php?
parent1sign=3&parent2sign=5
Here's the sibling compatibility..
For getting preganat this month
http://tarot.com/family/parenting/si....php?p1=2&p2=8
For waiting till may...
http://tarot.com/family/parenting/si...php?p1=2&p2=11


----------



## Mountaingirl79

Hmmm, well, I just did it real quickly and I was surprised b/c my son is a scorpio and he and his step dad get a long GREAT and he was under our "Trouble" signs. We are trying right now for another scorpio so I'm gonna ignore it and go for another scorpio baby.


----------



## mizlizzy

I'm an professional astrologer and I couldn't read with out responding.

A couple of thoughts:

One's chart contains many planets and one's and experience of family dynamics is much more complex than sun sign compatibility. Also, it is not even a truism that certain sun signs "get along", there are simply too many other factors. We can often empathize more easily or understand the point of view of those with "compatible" signs, because they are coming from the same place, but very often we are drawn to people we are not compatible with, and learn and grow more with these relationships.

The moon changes sign every 2-2.5 days, and the moon sign addresses how someone experiences emotion, home, mother, food, the body, nourishment, all pre-verbal communication and learning. In my practice I've observed how important the interplay of lunar signs are in family dynamics. The moon sign and its progressions affect people's emotional patterns and tendencies for the rest of their lives. The moon sign is more personal and specific than the sun sign, which is shared by everyone in a given month. I've frequently seen links between sun/ascendant sign of the mother and the moon sign of the baby.

The rising sign changes (ASC or ascendant) changes every 2-2.5 hours, and relates to physical health and vitality, appearance and what someone's energy comes across outwardly, which can be very different from their inner reality.

So 2 of the big 3 important sign placements indicating basic personality traits can't be chosen, short of a scheduled C-section.

As an astrologer, I could not help looking ahead at charts when I was TTC.
We did succeed in conceiving May in order to have an Aquarius baby, and I liked some of the other planetary positions in charts in late Jan, early Feb. Well, now I'm a few days past my due date and we could have a Pisces little one!

So basically, you can't control it, ever. It is totally fun to look at charts and speculate. Your baby has their own time frame, own karmas and dare I saw own intentions upon incarnation on this planet, which might include hard family dynamics and worse. All we can do really is pray. Which actually is something I would advise- to pray, or call out spiritually to the soul that wants to come and be part of your family. The intention is the important thing.

So right now I'm praying that our baby comes before the moon gets to a conjunction with Pluto in Capricorn, which can mean a level of emotional suffering I would not wish on any being. But I have to accept that if they get a hard chart, they have still chosen parents who can be compassionate and help them deal.


----------



## BeingMe

Thank you for responding. Everything makes sense, and although there is a big part of me that wants to be pregnant now and not wait, I think the best thing logically is to wait till we have a beter idea of where we are moving when stress wont be so high. Plus we are both sick right now which I don't think would be a great idea either.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Happiestever

That was interesting. Not sure if it all fits to my family, but who knows what we will be like in a few years.


----------



## oursonend

I haven't clicked the link yet, but I believe in astrology to an extent and for reasons I can't quite justify I really care about the signs of our kids. I'm an Aries and DH is a Sagittarius. I have only ever gotten along with Saggitarius men... and we have two LOs who are both Leos (born 2 yrs and 2 days apart. This time I am hoping for Aries.







I think it's so crazy that our whole house is full of fire signs. I would love to have an Aquarius baby also though.

ETA I clicked the link and OMG! My hunches were right on! My top picks are Aries, Leo, Sagg, Aquarius, and those are the best according to the site, and also Libra.

The ones I DO NOT want are Gemini and Taurus and those are the two the site says are the worst compatibility. Yay for hunches.


----------



## Kino

LOL part of me is waiting a couple more months so I don't have an Aries baby. My exdh was an Aries







and although we are still good friends I don't want to go there again. I wouldn't mind another Taurus though









Anyway according to that site an Aries is not a good fit.


----------



## Vermillion

I'm pretty big into astrology but I don't really follow it much when it comes to timing a pregnancy. For one- I'll just be happy to get a healthy baby no matter what! And 2- my son is an Aries, which is my complete opposite and one of the signs I should "avoid". He really is soooooo different from me, and not always in a good way, but I think it's great! He challenges me and teaches me and vice versa.

I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world, not even a perfect astrological match!


----------



## honeybee

According to the site, all 3 of our boys fit into the "baby bliss" category for our signs. I guess we got lucky!


----------



## Kino

Watch me have an oops Aries or a premature Taurean







Anyway there is also the moon sign and ascendent sign and all that.


----------



## *Aimee*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kino* 
LOL part of me is waiting a couple more months so I don't have an Aries baby. My exdh was an Aries







and although we are still good friends I don't want to go there again. I wouldn't mind another Taurus though









Anyway according to that site an Aries is not a good fit.

OMGOSH do it









I have an Aries baby and the first year of his life was hell for me. It's getting better now that I'm kinda figuring out how to deal with his temper but, man it's intense. I've had to let him kinda cry because I can't possibly meet all his needs. The other day I was kneading bread, and he started crying and in 3 minutes went from fine to soooo pissed off crying he puked. He does that 2 or 3 times a WEEK!

My first is a Gemini and I've never liked any of them I've met but he's super awesome









If I'm pregnant this cycle I'll probably have a Capricorn (both previous babies were 4 weeks early) and I'm thrilled with that!


----------



## Shabbers

Heh. DH and I were just talking about this the other day...

He's a Cancer (moon in Sag) and I'm a Sagittarius (moon in Aquarius). If we conceive this cycle, the baby would be a Pisces...he's fine with that, I dunno, I've never really trusted water signs much (even though I married one!) I'd be fine if the baby comes early and is an Aquarius, but DH doesn't like that one! I like fire and air signs best, he likes earth and water...

Of course, with my luck it'll wait a few more cycles and wind up a Taurus. My mom's a Taurus, my first Serious Romance was with a Taurus...I've had enough Tauruses in my life tyvm!

On a slightly different note, I did a tarot reading asking it to tell me about my child to come...Celtic Cross layout, card 10 (Eventual Outcome) was the King of Swords! Which sounds like an air-sign boy to me!


----------



## BeingMe

I'm a gemini and hubby is a Leo. Daughter is a Taurus, which when you look at my ideal list says she's thrid from the bottom in the here comes trouble area (explains a lot in terms of stubborness and temper at times).

My ideals are for the rest of this year...
Leo October 25th-November 15th
Cancer September 25th-October 15th
Libra December 25th-January 15th

Then Middle "Good Days, Bad Baby"
Gemini August 25th-September 15th

My question....
Which target conecption date or sign do you recommend I try for?


----------



## voidale

ye


----------



## oursonend

I am geeking out and being really silly about this today. I just got my first positive OPK ever (first time using them, so exciting!) but it's earlier in my cycle than I was expecting, and I'm not sure I want to try for a Pisces baby. I have a history of giving birth right on my due date, so I don't think I could possibly go 3 weeks late.







I am thinking I will instead hope for the Aries baby we've been imagining all this time. This would be baby#3 and all along I have thought I would have an Aries baby, it just hasn't happened yet! (I'm an Aries so I'm at the same time thrilled and terrified by the idea.. lol)

Am I being really silly for considering putting off TTC til next cycle? It was the original plan but then we decided Aquarius would be nice too and TTC a little last month but it was too late in my cycle and it didn't work. But I've never considered a Pisces baby before. The only Pisces I knw is my aunt and she is craaaaazy.







: I'm honestly leaning toward waiting, but at the same time I'm terrified that it won't work next cycle and I'll be SOL, which would be sad. Humph. I have no idea how I ended up caring so much about astrology!


----------

